# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cannot delete or change profile pic

## powerliftmike

title says it all. ive tried different images and plain deletion. nothing works anymore.

----------


## *Admin*

you are not the first...I have a feeling not the last... dont know why this keeps happening... but try again

----------


## Cloe85

im haveing a problem with my profile picture. i loaded it and i can see it when im in my account but it doesnt show up anywhere else. any suggestions???

----------


## terraj

Are you trying to change Profile or Avatar photo?

----------


## PT

> im haveing a problem with my profile picture. i loaded it and i can see it when im in my account but it doesnt show up anywhere else. any suggestions???


Maybe you have it set so it can't be viewed by other members. Try going under user cp and checking it out.

----------


## powerliftmike

> Are you trying to change Profile or Avatar photo?


thats what the problem was. I was trying to change profile, pic when i needed to be changing avatar. but that raises another question..what is a profile picture?

----------


## *Admin*

it is the picture stored in your profile to allow you to post diverse pictures of yourself

----------


## terraj

> thats what the problem was. I was trying to change profile, pic when i needed to be changing avatar. but that raises another question..what is a profile picture?



I understand, not to bright but can lift heavy things....right?

----------

